# Freshly planted



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

Ok I finaly got around to geting a few plants to start of, heres a few pics. 119G tank. any comments?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

You'll probably want to get more plants so that it looks more "full".

Also, I'd recommend getting rid of the fake background and using a plain blue/black one instead.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Good start... Get some fast growers in there to help soak up the nutrients and add as many plants as you can as often as you can to fill the tank up. I agree get rid of the printed background.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

When I first saw the pictures I was just thinking the same thing; getting rid of that background. Sure enough, others thought the same wayLOL 

And wow! It sure didn't look like a 100gal. You successfully reversed the illusion in making larger tanks appear smaller, whether it was pure intention or accident Usually people try to make smaller tanks look larger by using proportionate plants with leaves and stems that are smaller, along with smaller shoaling fish. 

You have a large tank, and large tanks always have more potential. Not only can you have more plants you can also have plants of any size. It really would help if you have more plants. It also will not hurt to draw out a design, which I emphasize to myself as well. It will not turn out to be 100% identical but that is the whole point. This is to give you a nice start. Once you have things set up it will undoubtedly be changed later as you see fit. The 'art' of aquascaping is 'cool like that'. It is always evolving according to the artist's own taste, which is developed and accumulated over time and experience. If you are looking for more plant varieties then Classified section is a good place to start. I don't know if your LFS carry enough to satiate your scaping needs, but I've always vouched for on-line shopping when it comes to plants.

Paul


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

IMO, I think it needs a little bit of work. Yes agreed to remove the printed background, try getting more plants to fill in the empty space and you should bet good.


----------



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the input, I didnt think so many people would object to the background. But thats fine Im all open to sugestions and ideas being my first proper planted tank setup, and yes Im planing to get a few more plants this week, I just got into the shop before closing the other day and grabed a few to start off with. My tank is in a reall bad spot under my stair case and theres a suporting beam smack bang right in the centre of it so the pictures dont really show that its a large tank. Downside to this is that I may be moving house later this year so if it comes to that Ill get that backdrop changed to something plain, but for now Ill make do and fill up the spaces with some more plants and see how I go. Hard to find shops around sydney with a great variety of plants and that are in good health and in seperate tanks just with plants. Ill keep my progress updated, and thanks again for sugestions.


----------



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

OK I got a few more plants in, still needs some more work, getting some stronger light in this week aswell.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking good... Keep adding plants.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, looking good indeed! It will take some time, but before too long, you'll have a lot of plants in there. I kept adding and adding and so forth. After every time I bought plants, I though 'this'll be enough' and I'm still buying plants! It's off to a very good start, everything looks nice and healthy.


----------



## Andrey (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi,
It’s good start.
Before your tank goes too far I would fix issue with film you have as a background.
Later you are with your tank more difficult it could be… in case if tank is close to the wall.


----------



## shadow (Jan 21, 2005)

It's showing promise, thus far good to see more aussies on this site. if your looking for plants give www.aquaria.com.au a go they've got some interesting stuff reasonably priced but more importantly the plants arrived quickly and healthy.


----------



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

Quick update, added a few more plants.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Coming along nicely... _What are you using for substrate?_


----------



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

Im using onyx sand and gravel mixed. Also got a few questions. My Ph is still really high around the 8.0 area with compressed c02 injection, last time I checked the KH it was around 5. I dont have any fish in there atm, and Im starting to get algae growing. Also was wondering if anybody uses a UV steriliser in their setup?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I liked the look of your substrate, that's why I asked...Thanks!

You need to crank up your C02...With a PH of 8 and a KH of 5 you only have 1.5ppm of C02. You need at least 20ppm of C02 to help combat algae.


----------



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

things are going well, co2 is up some more so the ph has droped a bit. I just noticed today the water is geting a bit hazey, not as clear as it was a week ago. Done a water change 2 days ago, also have added in a few small catfish corydoras and suckers, to do some cleaning.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Whats wrong with the background? looks OK to me


----------



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

Hey Shadow, Ive gotten quiet alot of equipment through that website and a few plants, prices are quiet competative, but I really like seeing the plants before I buy them.


----------



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

I got a few plants a week ago and this local plant from Queensland its growing a nice flower, thought Id share it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice... Looks like a swans head. ;-)


----------



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

heres a pic of my tank these days.


----------



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

I might try and get some free webspace to host up higher quality pictures.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

What a differance, the plants have filled in nicely... Looks good.


----------



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

heres one of my crypts doing nicely, just started sprouting another a week ago.


----------

